# ميكاترونيك جامعه العلوم والتكنولوجيا باربد



## fabry4ever (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا اخواني ...
ارجو افادتي من عنده معلومات انا اريد التسجيل بجامعه العلوم والتكنولوجيا باربد بقسم الميكاترونيك لكن صديق لي قال انو لا يوجد هادا القسم فقط ميكانيك عام مع العلم ان بالموقع موجود ميكاترونيك ارجو من لديه معلومات يفيدني ضروري عن كيفية التسجيل للفصل التاني ولكم جزيل الشكر جميعا


----------



## ابو يامن عبدالرحيم (12 أكتوبر 2011)

نعم يوجد لكنها فرع من افرع الهندسة الميكانيكة في تلك الجامعة اما في الجاامعات الاخرى فهي قسم منفرد


----------



## hamzaalqadie (6 أغسطس 2012)

*سؤال وجواب*

اخي الغالي انا طالب في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا ذهبت لكي اسجل هندسة ميكاترونكس وقالولي انو الميكاترونكس تابعه للميكانيك في جامعتنا ولما سئلت مهندسين عن قسم الميكاترونكس الكل كان يقولي انها تابعهه للكهرباء ولكن انا تئكدت من المرشد الاكاديمي انو هندسة الميكاترونكس تابعه للميكانيك في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا في الاردن وانا انصحك انك تسجل في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا لقوة شهادتها وقوة دكاترتها واذا جبت معدل جيد في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الاردنيه انشاء الله فرصة عملك مضمونه لان شهادة التكنو لها افضليه ومعامله خاصه من جميع الشريكات اللي تطلب مهندسين سواء داخل الاردن او خارجها ولكن اذا كنت مابتدرس منيح او بل احرى مش ناوي تدرس منيح لاتيجي على هي الجامعه لانو الدراسه فيها صعبه جدا ومستواها عالي ومعظم الطلاب مستوى هم عالي فيها بعين الله


----------

